# Ice Dropped Down Borehole in Antartica Creates Unusual Sound



## RadishRose (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 10, 2020)

They must have hit the aliens that are supposed to be living under the poles.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 10, 2020)

It sounds like ricochet.


----------



## Judycat (Feb 11, 2020)

Maybe it hits water at the bottom and that's the sound the splash makes at the bottom of a frozen bore hole.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 11, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Maybe it hits water at the bottom and that's the sound the splash makes at the bottom of a frozen bore hole.


Could be...


----------

